# Miss Hélium



## NightWalk (Dec 14, 2021)

Hola ! 

Voici encore un Groupe français "Miss Hélium " . 
Miss Hélium est un mélange de Tekno-Punk Créer en 2002 .

Miss Hélium devient l'une des figures de la scène techno alternative en France et en Europe
A l'époque ont pouvait les voir jouaient en Free Party / Teknival / Squatt / Manifestation etc ....


----------

